# Little things that irritate you



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 12, 2013)

When they open a new line, you go over there, and then they realize they don't have the code to open the register.

People talking on cell phones in public REALLY LOUDLY!!!


----------



## envirotex (Mar 12, 2013)

^^^People talking on cell phones really loudly while in the check out line! Pay attention people!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 12, 2013)

the incorrect usage of there, their and they're


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 12, 2013)

inconsiderate drivers


----------



## Lumber Jim (Mar 12, 2013)

Asking for Ranch in the drive through and finding None after you leave the window.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 12, 2013)

coworkers clipping their finger nails at their desk at work


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 12, 2013)

cabinet doors being left open

shoes in the middle of the floor

styrofoam


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 12, 2013)

a failing heating / cooling system that seems to have a mind of its own as to when it will work. AC in the winter, heat in the summer...


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 12, 2013)

dull scissors


----------



## envirotex (Mar 12, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> coworkers clipping their finger nails at their desk at work




ugh. icky. eating lunch here...


----------



## ventilator (Mar 12, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> When they open a new line, you go over there, and then they realize they don't have the code to open the register.




When they don't open another line like friggin' Wal Mart


----------



## Lumber Jim (Mar 12, 2013)

Showing up to a meeting 2 minutes early and then waiting for ten before it starts.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 12, 2013)

people talking on their cell phones in the bathroom


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 12, 2013)

The price of Avgas

Frozen hangar doors


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 12, 2013)

paper cuts


----------



## goodal (Mar 12, 2013)

Lumber Jim said:


> Showing up to a meeting 2 minutes early and then waiting for ten before it starts.


I hate this. I dont like being late but I'm not sure which is worse.



snickerd3 said:


> coworkers clipping their finger nails at their desk at work


The other two guys at work do this. I hate the sound. I would rather they chewed them off.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 12, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> people talking on their cell phones in the bathroom




I think this is funny. I try to fart and poop as loudly as possible when this happens. And flush multiple times.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 12, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > people talking on their cell phones in the bathroom
> ...




Moaning and groaning is fun, too.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 12, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> coworkers clipping their finger nails at their desk at work




+1!

Not having all the facts from an end-customer who is expecting you to troubleshoot and solve a functionality issue.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 12, 2013)

bras.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 12, 2013)

staff meetings


----------



## pbrme (Mar 12, 2013)

The office lingerer. The person who won't leave and just wants to bullshit, keeping you from important things like spamming EB.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's one on RW's behalf: 10k threads


----------



## cdcengineer (Mar 12, 2013)

Quantitative easing


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 12, 2013)

running out of BACON!


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 12, 2013)

Being promised bacon only to be served _turkey_ bacon (blargh!)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 12, 2013)

Anything bacon related is NOT a little annoyance.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 13, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> Being promised bacon only to be served _turkey_ bacon (blargh!)




That's easily justifiable homocide.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

people that "click" pens while at a meeting

any sort of tapping

*people who smack their food (god awful, the fucking worst!!)*

people who talk on the phone in the bathroom, double if they are taking a duece

people on cell phones in stores in general, checkout lines,

worse, people on cell phones speaking foreign languages in stores, checkout lines


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 13, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> *people who smack their food (god awful, the fucking worst!!)*




Man, my dad does this and it drives me crazy! I can't stand to hear him eating.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

i used to dread eating at my house the entire time i was a kid, he is a terrible smacker (good dad though) to this day i position myself the farthest away from him i can anytime we go out to eat...


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 13, 2013)

along the lines of smacking while eating...the scraping of the teeth on the fork to get the food off. my MIL does this...do you really need to bite onto the fork to get the food off.


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 13, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > coworkers clipping their finger nails at their desk at work
> ...




X 100.

Misapplication of "lose" and "loose".

Also, news anchors (journalism majors no less!) who misuse the words "enormity" and "decimated" (do not mean enormous and destroyed, respectively).


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2013)

HR departments.

Ingrown hairs.

Popcorn kernels stuck in your teeth.

Toilet paper rolls loaded backwards.


----------



## goodal (Mar 13, 2013)

what is backwards for a toilet roll?


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 13, 2013)

^ Underhand rather than overhand.


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 13, 2013)

> Little things that irritate you




Toilet paper nazis.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 13, 2013)

Wolverine said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


enormity can be "huge". See #3 below:

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/enormity

enor·mi·ty noun \i-ˈnȯr-mə-tē\

plural enor·mi·ties

Definition of ENORMITY

1: an outrageous, improper, vicious, or immoral act &lt;the enormities of state power Susan Sontag&gt; &lt;other enormities too juvenile to mention Richard Freedman&gt;

2: the quality or state of being immoderate, monstrous, or outrageous; especially : great wickedness &lt;the enormity of the crimes committed during the Third Reich G. A. Craig&gt;

3: the quality or state of being huge : immensity &lt;the inconceivable enormity of the universe&gt;

4: a quality of momentous importance or impact &lt;the enormity of the decision&gt;


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 13, 2013)

contact lenses that get stuck in your eye socket...good heavens it took almost 20 minutes of blinking to get it to the front and out.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 13, 2013)

Supe said:


> Yup.






I totally agree, however I purposely put mine on backwards because it thwarts the cat unrolling the whole roll.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 13, 2013)

When it's loaded on backward, the toilet paper rubs against the surface the dispenser is mounted on. That's basically like wiping myself with the wall and whatever happened to splash onto it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 13, 2013)

our TP roll holder is a portable stand so the user can turn it get whichever direction they so choose for that seating.


----------



## goodal (Mar 13, 2013)

Never bothered me. I guess I have something new to worry about.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Mar 13, 2013)

Supe said:


> Yup.




Disagree for when you have young kids. They like to sit there and fidget and spin the TP roll... When loaded the "bad" way, they spin it and it doesn't unroll the entire roll on the floor.

**I guess mudpuppy covered this already for the cat.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 13, 2013)

^ unless said kid takes the roll off, turns it around, puts i back on and procedes to spin it all off.


----------



## pbrme (Mar 13, 2013)

^Then it puts the paper back on the roll... unless it gets the hose again.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 13, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> > Little things that irritate you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just happy there is TP there...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 13, 2013)

pbrme said:


> ^Then it puts the paper back on the roll... *or else *unless it gets the hose again.


fixt for accuracy


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 13, 2013)

People driving in the wrong lane on the highway relative to speed. If you are not passing anyone, there is absolutely no reason for you to be in the middle or left lanes. Additionally, if you are going the same speed as the cars in the lane to your right, get into their lane and stop blocking those of us actually willing to drive the speed limit...

More of these tickets need to be issued:

http://now.msn.com/driver-ticketed-for-driving-too-slow-in-left-lane


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 13, 2013)

^ on that note, someone who rides your ass when behind you and then when you move over, won't pass you(I'm usually 5-10 over the speed limit, so to ride my ass you better be movin')


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 13, 2013)

Drivers that pull out in front of you on a 2 lane road when no one is behind you and go 15 mph under the speed limit.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 13, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> People driving in the wrong lane on the highway relative to speed. If you are not passing anyone, there is absolutely no reason for you to be in the middle or left lanes. Additionally, if you are going the same speed as the cars in the lane to your right, get into their lane and stop blocking those of us actually willing to drive the speed limit...
> 
> More of these tickets need to be issued:
> 
> http://now.msn.com/driver-ticketed-for-driving-too-slow-in-left-lane




you have never driven on some highways in IL then...the truck lane (right lane) is so messed up from all the trucks that it is necessary to drive in the left unless you want to break in the shocks on your car....its a bumpy ride


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 13, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > People driving in the wrong lane on the highway relative to speed. If you are not passing anyone, there is absolutely no reason for you to be in the middle or left lanes. Additionally, if you are going the same speed as the cars in the lane to your right, get into their lane and stop blocking those of us actually willing to drive the speed limit...
> ...


I hear there is a better way to break in your shocks...


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

Stupid governments that pave the gutter when resurfacing instead of edge milling...


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2013)

The EB.com quote function.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 13, 2013)

^ agreed. Tehre is no reason she couldn't have stayed to the right...out of the passing lane. That is the point these "journalists" don't address. Then again, if you look at it that way, it's not news.

Not worth a $90 ticket but I have no problem with the officer pulling her over. He should have given her a written warning.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 13, 2013)

The darn Jodi Arias trial. I am sick of it. My oldest and wife are addicted to that POS TV program.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 13, 2013)

Supe said:


> The EB.com quote function.




Changing your theme for the board fixes that. Just switch from Imperial to IP.Board.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 13, 2013)

Welkah to Denvah.


----------



## Supe (Mar 14, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > The EB.com quote function.
> ...




You're the man.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 14, 2013)

Supe said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...




Multiquote still is a no go for me.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 14, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > People driving in the wrong lane on the highway relative to speed. If you are not passing anyone, there is absolutely no reason for you to be in the middle or left lanes. Additionally, if you are going the same speed as the cars in the lane to your right, get into their lane and stop blocking those of us actually willing to drive the speed limit...
> ...




QFT! When I lived in Fairview Heights, as soon as I crossed the IL border from KY, I moved into the left lane. Of course, I was a bit more of a scofflaw then and was runing 20 over, so it wasn't like I was slowing folks up. And I did move over when I saw power approaching rapidly behind me.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 14, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


Hell in Illinois, if you aren't running 20 over, you're gonna get run over! I'm not sure what Illinois State Troopers do, but writing speeding tickets on the interstate isn't one of them...


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 14, 2013)

^they like to pack hunt instead. They will gather at an overpass with one guy on the bridge with the radar gun and the rest on the on ramp and pull over like 6-7 cars at time. Then repeat in the other direction.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 14, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


Quote and multiquote work fine if you switch to the default skin (IP Board)

I preferred the Imperial skin, but the lack of a functioning quote feature caused me to switch.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 14, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> ^they like to pack hunt instead. They will gather at an overpass with one guy on the bridge with the radar gun and the rest on the on ramp and pull over like 6-7 cars at time. Then repeat in the other direction.




When I had to drive to the office, I used to hit the tollway (I-94/I-294) and set the cruise control around 80 (55mph speed limit) just to keep up.

If you have IL plates, don't speed through Racine Wisconsin.


----------



## guitarjamman (Mar 14, 2013)

-People who do not use blinkers

-Habitual sniffers

-Teaching an intern something new, they do not write it down for future reference, ask me same question a week later

-Stinky lunches in the office

-When coworkers nearby eat celery, carrots, apples, chips (anything with a loud crunch)

-People who slurp coffee

-Throat clearing

-Whistling along to nothing

-People who do not use the fan when dropping a deuce and crop dusting their way back to their desk

-Text messages that only have "K" or any variation of it

-Improper hygiene in any sense of the word

-People who talk just to hear themselves talk

Man, it is hard work being perfect....


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 14, 2013)

blybrook PE said:


> Drivers that pull out in front of you on a 2 lane road when no one is behind you and go 15 mph under the speed limit.


...and then turn left.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 14, 2013)

roadwreck said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...




Not with Chrome they don't. I never switched from default. Quote doesn't show who made the quote (which is fine), but multi-quote is a total no go.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 14, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> ^they like to pack hunt instead. They will gather at an overpass with one guy on the bridge with the radar gun and the rest on the on ramp and pull over like 6-7 cars at time. Then repeat in the other direction.




You'd be amazed how far a 1990 model Escort radar detecor could pick those guys up.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 14, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


I'm using chrome. They work fine. Must be user error.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 14, 2013)

guitarjamman said:


> -People who do not use blinkers
> 
> -Habitual sniffers
> 
> ...


K


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 14, 2013)

FLBuff PE said:


> guitarjamman said:
> 
> 
> > -People who do not use blinkers
> ...


*sniff*


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 14, 2013)

roadwreck said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...




PEBKAC


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 14, 2013)

guitarjamman said:


> -People who do not use blinkers


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 14, 2013)

People who pass you on 2 lane roads when you're doing 10 over, then slam on their brakes to make a turn in any direction...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 14, 2013)

By the time my blinker turns on, I'm already halfway into the next lane...


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 14, 2013)

Having to bolt to change the channel when Nick Mom comes on after Nick Jr. Do they really have to put on programming of women chatting about how long it's been since their last orgasm, AS SOON AS Dora the Explorer is over?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 15, 2013)

Dora needs to know what to expect when she gets all growed up.

&lt;channeling Duck Dynasty&gt;


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 15, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Dora needs to know what to expect when she gets all growed up.
> 
> &lt;channeling Duck Dynasty&gt;


like Honey boo boo.


----------



## cement (Mar 15, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > guitarjamman said:
> ...


Slurp


----------



## cement (Mar 15, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> Welkah to Denvah.


You don't like the volunteers? And there is very little discernible accent here, yankee.


----------



## cement (Mar 15, 2013)

Unbridled nose hair


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 15, 2013)

Unbraided arm pit hair on women.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 15, 2013)

cement said:


> Unbridled nose hair




Yours or other people's?


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 15, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> Unbraided arm pit hair on women.




Do you prefer straight braid or French braid, or is that irrelevant?


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 15, 2013)

^ I was wondering the same thing. Lol


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 15, 2013)

Irrelevant as long as it's neat.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 15, 2013)

So remember to brush that armpit hair girls!!


----------



## civengPE (Mar 15, 2013)

Using the word "and" when you really mean "to"... I'm going to try and mow the lawn after work today...

Pronouncing potable wrong. Hell the instructors from TEEX even pronounce it incorrectly.

Cement vs. concrete.

Waking up thinking its Friday when it's only Wednesday.

Hangovers after only three beers occaisionally. I hate being over 40 for this lone reason.

Putting furniture together only to find out that part "b" was supposed to be rotated 180 degrees while trying to install part "zz".

Car problems that fix themselves as you pull into the repair shop.


----------



## civengPE (Mar 15, 2013)

Taking the dogs for a 30 minute walk then watching them take a dump on the rug when you get home.


----------



## civengPE (Mar 15, 2013)

People texting while at a red light that get pissy when you honk your horn for them to get their heads out of their asses and go.


----------



## civengPE (Mar 15, 2013)

Super Bowl being on a Sunday. (See three posts up). Beer and football go together.


----------



## civengPE (Mar 15, 2013)

Asshats that use our driveway to do a three point turn and run into my yard and break sprinkler heads.


----------



## civengPE (Mar 15, 2013)

Neighbors that just drop by while we are chunky dunkin!


----------



## cement (Mar 16, 2013)

chunky wha?


----------



## civengPE (Mar 16, 2013)

cement said:


> chunky wha?


Skinny dippin for those of us that aren't so skinny!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 24, 2014)

People driving with no headlights when it is dark.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 24, 2014)

people that don't signal to change lanes or make a turn


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 24, 2014)

people that douse themselves in perfume/cologne/lotion


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 24, 2014)

People who drive in the left lane simply because they "don't want" to drive in the right where they belong.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 24, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> People who drive in the left lane simply because they "don't want" to drive in the right where they belong.


this


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 24, 2014)

I've actually learned to deal with it. Because no one wants to drive in the right lane, it's wide open for me.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 24, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> People who drive in the left lane simply because they "don't want" to drive in the right where they belong.


I don't want to drive in the right lane because it is a bumpier ride thanks to all the big trucks.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 24, 2014)

are we talking right lane like one out of two or the right lane like more than two? I tend to stick with the second to right lane unless I'm passing so I don't have to deal with all the merging going on but the majority of my commute is three or more lanes on the interstate...


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 24, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > People who drive in the left lane simply because they "don't want" to drive in the right where they belong.
> ...


and that's fine, but at least be sure of the drivers around you and make sure to get right when someone is attempting to pass on the left. Otherwise, they are forced to illegally pass on the right. Not cool


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 24, 2014)

I've always thought that to be true but I've looked through the IL rules of the road and haven't found anything that says passing on the right is illegal. The only illegal passing I found was using the shoulder to do the passing.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 24, 2014)

I know that in NJ it is illegal. There are posted signs stating it


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 24, 2014)

^^ you also aren't supposed to pump your own gas right?


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 24, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> ^^ you also aren't supposed to pump your own gas right?


true, but I'm not waiting for the attendant to slowly drag his feet over to my car and finish the transaction.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 24, 2014)

8 lane divided highway (4 lanes each way). Percentage of cars per lane:

Left 40%

#2 30%

#3 29%

right - I am the 1%, and also the only one going at least the speed limit...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Feb 24, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> Showing up to a meeting 2 minutes early and then waiting for ten before it starts.


I hate this!! People do it a lot.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Feb 24, 2014)

Golden Eagle said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Showing up to a meeting 2 minutes early and then waiting for ten before it starts.
> ...




When I have a meeting at 10, that's when we start. If someone says, "Hey, Fred's not here. Should I call him?", I say, "Up to you - he knew about the meeting." And I don't catch "Fred" up when he shows up 10 minutes later. The aforementioned rule does not apply to the boss, however. It's good to be the king......


----------



## csb (Feb 24, 2014)

We do this all the time. It's like an episode of Three Stooges, with everyone up to go get a person who forgot or is late or is whatever.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 24, 2014)

csb said:


> We do this all the time. It's like an episode of Three Stooges, with everyone up to go get a person who forgot or is late or is whatever.




Nope, you can refer to the agenda to catch up and you'll get my write up of the meeting later... and that includes the boss. It's hard enough to get everyone in the same room and the same time, I don't want to go over the same stuff 4 times for any individual who decided to be late.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 24, 2014)

depends on the purpose of the meeting. sometimes the boss waits for the stragglers other times not. I don't call meeting so it isn't my say


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 24, 2014)

On my previous project, nothing could start until the boss arrived. And he never showed up less than 15 minutes late...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 24, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> People driving with no headlights when it is dark.


Or in inclement weather.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 24, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > People driving with no headlights when it is dark.
> ...




Or people who leave their high beams on...


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 24, 2014)

...or drunk texters


----------



## cement (Feb 24, 2014)

folks that won't leash their large dogs on a public trail because they're "harmless"

even when asked to


----------



## ventilator (Feb 25, 2014)

Customers requesting 1:00pm meetings. sure you're only 45min from my office, I'll skip lunch to make sure I'm there on time so I can be told you're still out to lunch...


----------



## cement (Feb 25, 2014)

4:00 Friday meetings downtown because it's the only time everyone's calendar is clear.

There's a reason for that numb nuts. Why don't you plan ahead?


----------



## csb (Feb 25, 2014)

Women who get on adjoining treadmills and mosey while talking for 30 minutes. Go walk about the track if you're just going to shuffle!


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 25, 2014)

^if you can carry on a conversation you aren't working hard enough...one of my peeves as well


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 25, 2014)

One of the local CVSs redid it's parking lot. Now the whole front of the store is handicapped spots. Makes its a huge PITA.


----------



## csb (Feb 25, 2014)

^ there are still handicap spots in front of the abandoned grocery store that's next to my gym. I always get suckered into thinking there's a space open and nope...blue. The gym is still pretty packed right now and it's impossible to find parking.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

csb said:


> ^ there are still handicap spots in front of the abandoned grocery store that's next to my gym. I always get suckered into thinking there's a space open and nope...blue. The gym is still pretty packed right now and it's impossible to find parking.


so is a wheelchair on a treadmill even working out? :dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

cranky midgets, err little people


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 25, 2014)

cement said:


> folks that won't leash their large dogs on a public trail because they're "harmless"
> 
> even when asked to


I pull out my pocket knife and show it to the pet owner to let him know what happens if their dog comes at me and I don't feel it's "harmless"...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 25, 2014)

People who think they need to physically touch my monitor to show me where something is.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> People who think they need to physically touch my monitor to show me where something is.


x2


----------



## csb (Feb 25, 2014)

Ooh. Those are usually the same people who lean on the back of your chair when they are mouth breathing over your head. Then they lean in and poke the monitor.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 25, 2014)

^ yup. And also will go to certain lengths to just move whatever you have on your desk so they have a spot to sit. Umm...how long do you plan on staying???


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

or pick up an autographed baseball that you have on your shelf and start tossing it up in the air playing catch with himself. Like it's not a collector's item or anything. :madgo:


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 25, 2014)

Get a bowling ball next time signed by Pete Weber so you can ask "Who do you think you are I am!"


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 25, 2014)

People that talk in the phone in restaurants. Very fucking rude


----------



## csb (Feb 25, 2014)

People who constantly think I'm the intern.


----------



## ALBin517 (Feb 25, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> Showing up to a meeting 2 minutes early and then waiting for ten before it starts.


I was meeting my survey crew chief and our boss at a McD's one morning. I got there a half hour early to enjoy some hotcakes &amp; sausage in peace. No sooner do I sit down than the two of them stroll in and sit down next to me. :wave2: Boss says, "Looks like we can start early."


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

csb said:


> People who constantly think I'm the intern.


15 year employee, second longest tenure in the company, and now with a PE license and this is still me.


----------



## ALBin517 (Feb 25, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> people that douse themselves in perfume/cologne/lotion


Very true. Chicks age 45 and over, you can all cut your perfume by at least half. Your sense of smell has just gotten worse. It's a scientific fact.



csb said:


> Women who get on adjoining treadmills and mosey while talking for 30 minutes. Go walk about the track if you're just going to shuffle!


Young chicks with their texting on weight machines are much the same.

Do a set with ten pounds of weight... text for five minutes... repeat


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 25, 2014)

Cigarette smokers who are oblivious or don't give a $hit about those around them.

Please don't come to bull$hit in my office while I'm eating because you smell like $hit after you just finished your smoke break.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Cigarette smokers who are oblivious or don't give a $hit about those around them.
> 
> Please don't come to bull$hit in my office while I'm eating because you smell like $hit after you just finished your smoke break.


I never realized how disgusting the stench was until I stopped smoking. been smoke free for 4 years now and I can't stand that smell anymore


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 25, 2014)

I actually kind of miss it, not on my clothes, but I havent had one in years (technically I say 7) but I have gotten drunk and had a few over the years.. but sometimes I go outside and smell that delicous cancer trying to get into my body and it just smells so good....

that nicotine is some strong shit.....


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

it is. and I blame my wife. 20 years ago, she was a casual smoker, and like any late-teens male, I followed her lead because I wanted in. It wasn't until 2010 (I was 35) that I finally kicked it, and really only to save money. They became damn expensive over the recent years.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 25, 2014)

Sitting in the hospital visitation waiting room with some people sharing concert videos on their phone with the volume turned up.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 26, 2014)

Smokers who don't consider tossing butts on the ground as litter.


----------



## cement (Feb 26, 2014)

people throw human waste on the side of the road. used diapers, pop bottle half full of pee.

If I ever saw someone throw one I might end up spamming from prison...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 26, 2014)

when someone pulls out in front of you (from a side street, driveway, etc.) and then goes slowly down the road not keeping up with the traffic in front of them.


----------



## csb (Feb 26, 2014)

cement said:


> people throw human waste on the side of the road. used diapers, pop bottle half full of pee.
> 
> *If I ever saw someone throw one I might end up spamming from prison...*




This. My boss saw one on the side of the road one time and swerved...driving over it on my side, causing the pee explosion on my side of the vehicle. I then had to exit the work truck, trying not to touch anything. I almost punched him in the face.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 26, 2014)

Crying babies at shows. We were at my son's school play last night and this kid behind me would not stop crying. So instead of trying to calm the kid elsewhere (the music kept making it cry), no one in our section could hear a thing for the entire program.

It's one thing when the parent has no option to go somewhere else (such as an airplane), and I understand that, but it's plain rude to prevent a room of parents from enjoying their kids' program because of one baby in the crowd.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 26, 2014)

^ that's not a little thing. Someone should have mentioned to the person holding the baby that it was time for them to step outside.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 26, 2014)

There's only two things I hate in this world. People who are intolerant of other people's cultures and the Dutch.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 26, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> There's only two things I hate in this world. People who are intolerant of other people's cultures and the Dutch.




Or the filthy Swedes.

A cable knit turtleneck wearing, Volvo C30 driving crimewave of a people of ever there was one.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 26, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> There's only two things I hate in this world. People who are intolerant of other people's cultures and the Dutch.


LOL!!!! The Dutch....


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 26, 2014)

cats


----------



## Otter (Feb 26, 2014)

The Omegas and people who badmouth the United States of America!


----------



## The Car (Feb 26, 2014)

People who won't get off my road.

Cemetaries.

Mouthy school teachers.

James gd Brolin.

udeen, udden


----------



## RMS Titanic (Feb 26, 2014)

People who ignore legitimate warnings and just go full steam ahead with their reckless plans.


----------



## Venomachine (Feb 26, 2014)

Steve Austin


----------

